
Estimating the Airspeed Velocity of an Unladen Swallow (2003) - braythwayt
http://style.org/unladenswallow/
======
xivzgrev
Ahh such a great movie.

Looking back now, I think the old man didn't know what the answers were.
Rather it was based on whether you indicated you didn't know or you were
wrong.

Airspeed velocity of a swallow? 20 meters per second. Capital of Assyria?
Quintora. Now move out of the way bridge keeper!

------
herbig
The joke is right in the title folks. We all got it, no need to fill the
comments with the same joke.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
You're mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberry

~~~
Perihelion
Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!

------
ZoeZoeBee
The problem I have with the paper, is it fails to take into account the drag
coefficient of a coconut.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Unladen. UNLADEN!

------
Perihelion
African or European?

~~~
xacaxulu
African swallows are non-migratory.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I genuinely, dearly miss those guys.

